# Bolivian ram tank mate in 40B?



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm curious if 40 gallon breeder (36" x 18" x 18" / 90 x 45 x 45 cm) is big enough for 6 Bolivian rams?

And if serpae tetra is suitable tank mate for them? I heard serpaes are nippy and voracious eaters so I'm concerned about rams don't get to eat or have their beautiful fins nipped.


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

Odessa and cherry barb also look stunning! I wonder which one from those three that's the most suitable as bolivian ram's tank mate?


----------



## Dmatt (Sep 29, 2015)

I think almost all S.A. Tetras are suitable, including Serpae.
Bolivians (at least those I've owned) are very peaceful, but can and will defend themselves when it comes to that. They're also fast enough to get away from any trouble, and will chase away those trying to steal their food.
Red Phantom tetras are just as pretty as Serpae, but much more peaceful.


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

You're right, red phantom tetras are also beautifully red!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Are you going to buy these sexed or unsexed?

Either way I'd say try it. Your tanks are always decorated with rock, wood and lush plants. It will provide cover and line of sight breaks. Just be prepared to remove an outcast. Shooting for 2 pairs would be a good goal; in that case buy several juvies and let them sort it out.


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> Are you going to buy these sexed or unsexed?
> 
> Either way I'd say try it. Your tanks are always decorated with rock, wood and lush plants. It will provide cover and line of sight breaks. Just be prepared to remove an outcast. Shooting for 2 pairs would be a good goal; in that case buy several juvies and let them sort it out.


I bought 3 bigger ones and 3 smaller ones. Assuming they're 3 males and 3 females because they're all from the same brood.

Are they much more aggressive than their GBR cousins? Because in my 95G I had 8 GBRs and was down to only 1 pair  They even chased away discus and RHT so I traded them at LFS.


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

The LFSs currently have these tetras: serpae, lemon, ember, rosy, rosy white fin, glass body, buenos aires and black phantom. Among them I like serpae's color the most. However I worry that serpae will nip bolivians' long fin.

The next preferred ones are lemon, and then rosy. How are lemon and rosy tetra's aggressions compared to serpae?

If possible I'd like to have mid to top swimming tetras so that the tank will look more balanced, and not empty in the mid to top.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

Lemons are not at all aggressive, and often make a great display in a school of 10 or more. Rosy Tetras can be a bit picky, I lost a group of young Corydoras because of them. They also harrassed some Apistos I kept with them when the Tetras started to mature. White fin Rosy is the same species, just another color variety. Embers are going to stay tiny, possibly too small to be safe with the Rams, but they could work with lots of cover. Buenos Aires get large and are extremely aggressive, they would shred the Bolivians. Black Phantoms I never had a lot of trouble with, and females have a bit of red with the black color. Very dramatic looking. Not sure what a glass body Tetra might be, unless it is a Glassfish, which is not a Tetra though it is often sold as one. They are brackish, or at least hard water.


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

Mr Chromedome said:


> Lemons are not at all aggressive, and often make a great display in a school of 10 or more. Rosy Tetras can be a bit picky, I lost a group of young Corydoras because of them. They also harrassed some Apistos I kept with them when the Tetras started to mature. White fin Rosy is the same species, just another color variety. Embers are going to stay tiny, possibly too small to be safe with the Rams, but they could work with lots of cover. Buenos Aires get large and are extremely aggressive, they would shred the Bolivians. Black Phantoms I never had a lot of trouble with, and females have a bit of red with the black color. Very dramatic looking. Not sure what a glass body Tetra might be, unless it is a Glassfish, which is not a Tetra though it is often sold as one. They are brackish, or at least hard water.


Thanks for sharing your experience Mr. Chromedome. It seems like lemon tetras are the safest bet 

I agree that embers are too small and might be eaten or harassed. And I just rechecked, the glassfish is different than glass bloodfin tetra, so like you suspected it's not tetra.


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

Just bought 12 lemon tetras


----------

